# Business name brainstorm please...



## jeron (Jul 16, 2012)

Hey guys, so for the last couple months now I've been trying to come up with a good business name for my t shirt printing company. As of right now I'm just doing business under my LLC I started a few years ago when I was doing handy man stuff with it. It's just self titled Jeron Miller LLC. So I want something that more relates to t shirt printing and the whole promotions side of what I'm doing. I eventually want to offer everything meaning not only t shirts but pens, mugs, keychains, ect. Anything someone would want their logo or info on I want to be able to provide. So I would like to stay more to the promotional side of a name vs a t-shirt printing side, if that makes sense.

Some info that may help. I live in Utah. In the salt lake valley. Next to the Wasatch mountains... main focus is on screen printing and heat press vinyl. Everything else I can get done but needs to be contacted out.

The only thing I've come up with so far is Backbone Promotions. No real reason, I was just putting names through a name generator and that one stuck out as cool sounding.

Any ideas you have on business names would be awesome. Or even ideas on how to come up with some...

Thanks
Jeron


----------



## Rickster (Aug 23, 2012)

Mountain promo


----------



## KristineH (Jan 23, 2013)

Using the name of the area you live in can help with SEO and gives potential customers a geographic sense of where you are - which is good when people are looking for local. 
Example - 
Salt Lake Printing 
Salt Lake Promotions


----------



## jeron (Jul 16, 2012)

Thanks for the replies guys.... I think I have one that I like... Wasatch promotions....what do you think?

Sent from my SGH-M919 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## KristineH (Jan 23, 2013)

I like it. The only thing I'd be weary about is if you have a ski/mountain resort with wasatch in the name - just make sure it won't get confused with a media/marketing company. 

Kind of contradicts my previous post, but just do a bit of research to see what has a similar name.


----------



## Djb28 (Feb 22, 2013)

Salty Mountain Tees.. or Promotions


----------



## jeron (Jul 16, 2012)

I do like that.... we are right next to the great salt lake!!!! 

Thanks,
Jeron


----------



## ChristFollower (Oct 4, 2012)

My formula, is to take the name of something powerful and combine it with the name of a predatory animal. So, Atomic Shark Screen Printing, or Diesel Grizzly Promotions are both valid options 

But seriously, I like that Salty Mountain one!


----------



## michaelgru (Nov 18, 2010)

A name can be of some benefit but think of companies like Google, Apple, etc. They've done ok with names with no meaning. Focus on your selling, quality and expenses and you'll be successful.


----------



## hayatiggs (May 8, 2014)

I like Salty Mountain Promotions. Just throwing in my vote


----------



## Mtnview (Nov 5, 2009)

Rickster said:


> Mountain promo


We have been using Mountain View Promotions with our website mountainviewpromo.com since 1999. I have become aware of a few other Mountain View Promotions around the country. You may want something different. Matter of fact I just received an invoice for enamel pins that a customer received along with a sample. Problem is it wasn't one of our customers. I am thinking it was one of the other Mountain View Promotions. Go for something unique.


----------



## jeron (Jul 16, 2012)

Yeah i really want something unique... I'm having a hard time though lol.... Anything i come up with that i even kind of like i Google it and someone already has the name and domain name more importantly..

I'm just lucky i do it as a hobby right now ... i have some time to figure it out lol...


----------

